# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Intrastat e spese di trasporto

## pergolina73

Buongiorno a tutti, ho un dubbio per la compilazione dei mod. intrastat. L'importo delle spese di trasporto addebitate nella fattura di acquisto della merce va indicato? oppure si indica soltanto l'importo della merce?

----------


## stqr

Il sistema intrastat riguarda solo le cessioni e gli acquisti di beni e non anche i servizi intracomunitari.
Se le spese di trasporto le ha fatturate il fornitore della merce (sia in modo implicito che esplicito) vanno ad aumentare il valore della fornitura e quindi vanno in Intra.
Se le spese di trasporto le ha fatturate (separatamente) lo spedizioniere non vanno in Intra.
Questa è la prassi che viene applicata (ed è stata confermata dai relativi funzionari) da diverse dogane. Per ulteriore sicurezza può non essere male fare una telefonata alla dogana a cui intendi presentare il modello ponendo il quesito; solitamente sono poco cortesi ma comunque rispondono.

----------


## otello

D'accordo con quanto detto da stqr.

----------


## forstmeier

*Trasporto - rapporto con il fornitore della merce -* 
Rimando ad una mia precedente con commento che può essere utile:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...zione-iva.html  
Forstmeier Raimund - Padova

----------


## Kurt Cobain

Cosa cambierà dal 2010? 
Con la direttiva 2008/8/CE sono da dichiarare anche le prestazioni di servizi, quindi anche le spese di trasporto? 
E se un cliente ci rifattura spese di trasporto, ma sulla fattura c'è la dicitura recupero costi, deve essere dichiarata in intra?

----------


## amministrazione.rn@confesercentirimini.it

Se il fornitore ci addebita unicamente le spese di trasporto e nulla per i beni, io non presenterei l'intra!
Avete qualche obbiezione?   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## forstmeier

Previsto dall'1.1.2010. Ancora non esiste alcuna circolare o normativa che  fissa ufficialmente l'obbligo di presentazione del modello Intrastat x le prestazioni di servizi.   *Spese di Trasporto*
Rimando all'intervento precedente (stesso Post) che spiega nel dettaglio l'argomento: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...zione-iva.html  
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund - Padova INTRASTAT CON INTRASYSTEM

----------


## Delfino80

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho un piccolo dubbio sulle fatture acconto degli acquisti intracomunitari.
Un mio cliente ha acquistato del legno:
1) ha pagato una fattura di acconto nel 2009 ma la merce alla data odierna non è stata ancora ricevuta;
2) nella fattura c'è scritto che entro 30 giorni avrebbero ricevuto la merce. 
teoricamente non dovrei inviare il modello INTRA poichè si tratta di acconto, ma c'è anche un ritardo sulla consegna....
.... come mi comporto? aspetto che arrivi la merce, con la fattura a saldo, e compilo il modello INTRA (ormai con le nuove disposizioni) relativente all'acconto e al saldo? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

Perchè non prova la ricerca del Forum.   
e.s.: acquisti registrazione 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
---------------------------------------------
La Delega richiede la conoscenza della materia. 
.

----------


## ergo3

A me ora non è chiara una cosa.
una società italiana vende beni a società comunitaria e, avvalendosi di un vettore italiano, addebita le spese di trasporto nella fattura relativa ai beni oggetto di scambio, ancorchè separatamente. Le spese di trasporto, dunque, sono a carico del cessionario europeo. 
1. E' esatto emettere un' unica fattura?
2. La parte riferita all'addebito del costo di trasporto deve essere F.C.I. art. 7-ter? 
3. Dovrà compilare l'INTRA beni e l'INTRA servizi, anche se il trasporto non può che essere un costo accessorio al bene? 
Se fosse tutto invertito (cessionario italiano e cedente comunitario) il costo del trasporto non dovrebbe essere più inglobato, ai fini fiscali, nell'imponibile relativo ai beni e dichiarato solamente l'intra2 beni, bensì anche l'intra 2 servizi? 
Dove sbaglio?

----------


## forstmeier

> A me ora non è chiara una cosa.
> una società italiana vende beni a società comunitaria e, avvalendosi di un vettore italiano, addebita le spese di trasporto nella fattura relativa ai beni oggetto di scambio, ancorchè separatamente. Le spese di trasporto, dunque, sono a carico del cessionario europeo. 
> 1. E' esatto emettere un' unica fattura?
> 2. La parte riferita all'addebito del costo di trasporto deve essere F.C.I. art. 7-ter? 
> 3. Dovrà compilare l'INTRA beni e l'INTRA servizi, anche se il trasporto non può che essere un costo accessorio al bene? 
> Se fosse tutto invertito (cessionario italiano e cedente comunitario) il costo del trasporto non dovrebbe essere più inglobato, ai fini fiscali, nell'imponibile relativo ai beni e dichiarato solamente l'intra2 beni, bensì anche l'intra 2 servizi? 
> Dove sbaglio?

  *ADDEBITO SPESE DI TRASPORTO TRA CEDENTE + ACQUIRENTE*
In questo caso trattasi di spese accessori (trasporto, assicurazioni ...) che fanno parte del valore imponibile - FATTURATO INSIEME AL BENE oppure SEPARATAMENTE - anche in seguito (rettifica) 
saluti, 
.

----------


## ergo3

> *ADDEBITO SPESE DI TRASPORTO TRA CEDENTE + ACQUIRENTE*
> In questo caso trattasi di spese accessori (trasporto, assicurazioni ...) che fanno parte del valore imponibile - FATTURATO INSIEME AL BENE oppure SEPARATAMENTE - anche in seguito (rettifica) 
> saluti, 
> .

  Quindi, secondo te, resta tutto come prima.
Io sono d'accordo. Il dubbio mi sorgeva leggendo un "esperto risponde".

----------


## forstmeier

> Quindi, secondo te, resta tutto come prima.
> Io sono d'accordo. Il dubbio mi sorgeva leggendo un "esperto risponde".

  Per capire di più bisogna conoscere la domanda a cui si riferisce la risposta. Un servizio che comprende un costo di trasporto non credo che sia un fatto molto frequente. E' facile confondere il tipo di servizio con il 'trasporto'. Senza altre spiegazioni l'imponibile è uno solo. Non credo che lo stesso committente abbia reso 2 servizi diversi con uno soltanto. Al massimo ha sostenuto il costo. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## ergo3

La mia domanda si riferisce al caso frequentissimo di addebito delle spese di trasporto nella stessa fattura in cui sono addebitati i corrispettivi per la cessione di beni, sic et simpliciter.
Praticamente, per l'elenco INTRASTAT, ai fini fiscali, l' "ammontare dell'operazione" segue sempre la normativa IVA in materia di Imponibile. Pertanto, il valore da indicare deve contenere eventuali spese accessorie (tra cui il trasporto) direttamente addebitate nella stessa fattura ovvero separatamente. Sono spese accessorie quando:
1. la prestazione accessoria è atta ad integrare o comunque a rendere possibile l'operazione principale;
2. avvengono tra gli stessi soggetti che pongono in essere l'operazione principale;
3. Sia effettuata dal cedente o prestatore ovvero per suo conto o a sue spese (mandato senza rappresentanza conferito dal committente o acquirente dell'operazione principale).
(Rif.di prassi Ris. 6/1998 e 216/2002).

----------


## forstmeier

> La mia domanda si riferisce al caso frequentissimo di addebito delle spese di trasporto nella stessa fattura in cui sono addebitati i corrispettivi per la cessione di beni, sic et simpliciter.
> Praticamente, per l'elenco INTRASTAT, ai fini fiscali, l' "ammontare dell'operazione" segue sempre la normativa IVA in materia di Imponibile. Pertanto, il valore da indicare deve contenere eventuali spese accessorie (tra cui il trasporto) direttamente addebitate nella stessa fattura ovvero separatamente. Sono spese accessorie quando:
> 1. la prestazione accessoria è atta ad integrare o comunque a rendere possibile l'operazione principale;
> 2. avvengono tra gli stessi soggetti che pongono in essere l'operazione principale;
> 3. Sia effettuata dal cedente o prestatore ovvero per suo conto o a sue spese (mandato senza rappresentanza conferito dal committente o acquirente dell'operazione principale).
> (Rif.di prassi Ris. 6/1998 e 216/2002).

  Allora perchè la domanda iniziale ? 
L'ESPERTO menzionato a quale domanda rispondeva ? 
saluti, 
.

----------


## ergo3

LA domanda all'esperto era:
società italiana vende in Europa i suoi prodotti con trasporto a carico del cliente, avvalendosi di società di trasporto esterna. Fattura sulla stessa fattura, con voci distinte, il prezzo dei beni e il costo del trasporto. Come emette fattura?come compila INTRA?
LA risposta: 
1. fattura del cedente i beni con addebito spese trasp. FCI art 7 ter.
2. n. 2 INTRA del cedente: uno beni, l'altro servizi.
Ecco il dubbio. Quindi anche tu confermi quanto esposto da me prima?

----------


## forstmeier

> LA domanda all'esperto era:
> società italiana vende in Europa i suoi prodotti con trasporto a carico del cliente, avvalendosi di società di trasporto esterna. Fattura sulla stessa fattura, con voci distinte, il prezzo dei beni e il costo del trasporto. Come emette fattura?come compila INTRA?
> LA risposta: 
> 1. fattura del cedente i beni con addebito spese trasp. FCI art 7 ter.
> 2. n. 2 INTRA del cedente: uno beni, l'altro servizi.
> Ecco il dubbio. Quindi anche tu confermi quanto esposto da me prima?

  L'esperto ha semplicemente torto. Perchè ?
La risposta fa particolare riferimento al fatto che il trasporto è esposto come voce singola sulla stessa fattura. Chi risponde non si rende conto del fatto che tra esposizione separata del trasporto e l'INCLUSIONE dello stesso costo nel prezzo del bene non esiste proprio nessuna differenza. (rapporto tra cedente + acquirente) Anche la fatturazione separata non cambia niente e richiede la rettifica del valore imponibile. 
Nota sibillina: (il cedente rende noto al trasportatore che la merce è destinata all'esportazione ai fini della fatturazione - possibile che l'esperto abbia pensato il contrario ?) 
La stessa procedura, valore + accessori (previsti) = Imponibile vale anche per le ' lavorazioni ecc...' Art. 40 ecc... ecc... 
La ragione per cui deriva dalle norme doganali che considerano sempre l'insieme (valore, trasporto>confine, provvigioni ecc...) in quanto 'tassabili' considerando l'aumento o diminuzione del valore complessivo. L'intrastat non è di meno.  
saluti, 
.

----------


## forstmeier

> L'esperto ha semplicemente torto. Perchè ?
> La risposta fa particolare riferimento al fatto che il trasporto è esposto come voce singola sulla stessa fattura. Chi risponde non si rende conto del fatto che tra esposizione separata del trasporto e l'INCLUSIONE dello stesso costo nel prezzo del bene non esiste proprio nessuna differenza. (rapporto tra cedente + acquirente) Anche la fatturazione separata non cambia niente e richiede la rettifica del valore imponibile. 
> Nota sibillina: (il cedente rende noto al trasportatore che la merce è destinata all'esportazione ai fini della fatturazione - possibile che l'esperto abbia pensato il contrario ?) 
> La stessa procedura, valore + accessori (previsti) = Imponibile vale anche per le ' lavorazioni ecc...' Art. 40 ecc... ecc... 
> La ragione per cui deriva dalle norme doganali che considerano sempre l'insieme (valore, trasporto>confine, provvigioni ecc...) in quanto 'tassabili' considerando l'aumento o diminuzione del valore complessivo. L'intrastat non è di meno.  
> saluti, 
> .

  *Per ERGO 3 e chi legge questo Post* 
In seguito a quanto detto ed esposto vorrei aggiungere: *Il SERVIZIO + TRASPORTO* 
1) in principio VALE QUANTO DETTO per la merce + Trasporto
Servizio + Trasporto = imponibile 
2) Perchè il punto 1) sia vero, il committente che fattura il Servizio DEVE fatturare il trasporto in quanto sostenuto il costo verso terzi ! 
3) Se il committente dovesse fatturare il trasporto e che esegue con i propri mezzi o comunque in proprio, allora REGISTRIAMO 2 tipi di Servizio ! 
Vorrei aggiungere che nemmeno fonti ufficiali sanno dare risposte precise in merito. Quanto esposto risponde alla precisa logica che si collega appunto al 'bene + trasporto' sempre valdio e non contraddetto dalle nuove norme Servizi. 
In ultimo bisogna rilevare la difficoltà x un delegato/obbligato capire quale sia il metodo da seguire dovendo dichiarare il documento che difficilmente spiega in dettaglio la natura del addebito trasporto. *Nell incertezza conviene:* Dichiarare 2 tipi di servizi, vale a dire il trasporto come servizio. 
Trattasi di osservazioni abbastanza 'sottili' e che in sostanza NON cambiano l'ammontare imponibile che conta. 
n.b.
personalmente deciderei per il punto 1) sempre nel caso in cui non risultasse 'nero su bianco' che il trasporto è eseguito in proprio ecc...  
saluti, 
.

----------


## ergo3

Quindi, sintetizzando, poniamo che si tratti di acquisto intracomunitario da parte di un italiano:
1. In caso di acquisto di beni, se le spese di trasporto venissero addebitate nella medesima fattura in cui vengono documentati gli acquisti dei beni, l'imponibile è costituito dalla somma dei beni + trasporto (spesa accessoria, che sia effettuata in proprio dal cedente ovvero avvalendosi di un vettore). Nulla cambia se la fatture dei beni fosse separata dalla fattura di addebito delle spese di trasporto, purchè le parti di quest'ultima siano sempre il cedente ed il cessionario dei beni;(RESTA TUTTO COME PRIMA sia ai fini della determinazione dell'imponibile che dell"ammontare dell'operazione" ai fini INTRA 2). 
2. In caso di acquisto di prestazione di servizi, tu dici che ci sarebbero dubbi sul trattamento di eventuali spese accessorie alla prestazione principale costituita da un servizio. Ad esempio: servizio di trasporto + addebito di un servizio accessorio (che ne sò, addebito per la corrispondenza). 
In questo caso, sarebbe più cauto presentare due intra per i due servizi?

----------


## gi.car

Collegandomi alla discussione vorrei un parere sul mio caso. 
Mi trovo nel caso di acquisto di bene (precisamente acquisto di camper) da fornitore spagnolo, quindi predispongo il mio intra-2 indicando i dati dell'operazione. Nelle fatture portate dal mio cliente mi trovo la fattura del trasporto dei camper fino in italia effettuata da una ditta spagnola di trasporti (che non è il fornitore) e indirizzata al mio cliente. Questo documento non ha indicato l'iva e fino a qui va bene,  ma non vi è nemmeno indicazione della partita iva comunitaria. 
Quindi come comportarsi? 
Predispondo un altro intra servizi (che intraweb non mi permetterebbe di fare in quanto manca la partita iva comunitaria dell'azienda incaricata del trasporto). 
Inserisco l'imponibile del trasporto nel totale di acquisto del camper (ma anche qui mi sembra scorretto in quanto il soggetto che emette il documento è un altro.) 
Attendo vostri riscontri 
Un saluto Giuseppe.

----------


## forstmeier

> Collegandomi alla discussione vorrei un parere sul mio caso. 
> Mi trovo nel caso di acquisto di bene (precisamente acquisto di camper) da fornitore spagnolo, quindi predispongo il mio intra-2 indicando i dati dell'operazione. Nelle fatture portate dal mio cliente mi trovo la fattura del trasporto dei camper fino in italia effettuata da una ditta spagnola di trasporti (che non è il fornitore) e indirizzata al mio cliente. Questo documento non ha indicato l'iva e fino a qui va bene,  ma non vi è nemmeno indicazione della partita iva comunitaria. 
> Quindi come comportarsi? 
> Predispondo un altro intra servizi (che intraweb non mi permetterebbe di fare in quanto manca la partita iva comunitaria dell'azienda incaricata del trasporto). 
> Inserisco l'imponibile del trasporto nel totale di acquisto del camper (ma anche qui mi sembra scorretto in quanto il soggetto che emette il documento è un altro.) 
> Attendo vostri riscontri 
> Un saluto Giuseppe.

  1) chiedere l'emissione di una fattura con piva EU ! Obbligatorio !
2) se l'obbligato IT paga direttamente la fattura di trasporto al trasportatore ES dichiara un servizio
3) Se dovesse ricevere la fattura del trasporto dal fornitore del bene allora aumenta il valore imponibile del bene; anche se la fattura viene emessa separatamente ed in un periodo diverso (rettifica +) 
Nota:
C'è da chiedersi comunque chi ha dato l'ordine di trasporto x conto di chi.  
saluti, 
.

----------


## gi.car

Ho invitato il mio cliente ha darmi il contatto di questo spedizioniere per ricevere idonea documentazione, altrimenti non posso fare nessuna registrazione intra. 
Grazie per la tempestiva risposta. 
Giuseppe.

----------

